# History teaching



## brenny48 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi folks, first let me say what a help this forum had been for answering a number of questions I had about moving to new Zealand!

Apologies if there is a thread about this but I've looked back and can't see one. 

I'm 27 and looking to move to new Zealand to be a history teacher. I've signed up to a website called kiwi emigration who have assessed me and told me I have 110 points without a job offer. The guy has arranged to phone me for a chat on Thursday to discuss the next steps. Their website says they have connections with school all over both islands. Is this the best way to go about my move? 

I've read in here that it is rare schools will offer jobs after phone interviews and a period of relief teaching is very likely at first. I don't mind this, I'm young and single with no commitments so enough money to get by would be fine for me initially! 

Let me know your thoughts people!

Thanks


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

brenny48 said:


> Hi folks, first let me say what a help this forum had been for answering a number of questions I had about moving to new Zealand!
> 
> Apologies if there is a thread about this but I've looked back and can't see one.
> 
> ...


Hi, and welcome to the forum

I am a secondary (called "college") teacher over here, and moved here almost a year ago. It did take a lot of relief work for me to get a job (and even then, my job isn't in my discipline of PE)!! However, I know people who have been able to secure work before they came here, but I know that it was in a more in-demand subject (languages). Relief work is a GREAT way of getting used to the system and figuring out the schools that you like/don't like. It also is a foot in the door...jobs really are "who you know", NOT "what you know". 

You also need to be aware that you don't have specialist history teachers until senior levels of NCEA. Until then, you are expected to be a "social studies" teacher who delivers curriculum in geography, history and other cross-over areas. Be prepared to be very flexible!!!

Personally, I think they could charge you a lot of money for something that you could do yourself for free. Also, agencies are NOT used out here for filling teaching positions, UNLESS they are in a "difficult" area or a less-desireable school. But it's your call!!!

Good luck. Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with r.e. teaching etc.


----------



## brenny48 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi, thanks so much for that! So far the site hasn't charged me and they haven't indicated they intend to so I'll maybe get what I can from them before they mention cash haha! 

That's cool, I've thought in schools in scotland who deliver a general social studies course until 3rd year of secondary so I don't mind that. Im pretty flexible and don't mind teaching anything to get a foot in the door! Good advice... Thanks! 

Where are you based? I'd really appreciate it if you could keep an war out for any vacancies in your school! It's a long shot but I suppose it's worth a try! Really set on moving over now so I'll do all I can from my end. 

Do u recommend it? What are re kids like in general compared to Uk? I'm really set on coming over now!!! 

Thanks again!

Brendan


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

brenny48 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for that! So far the site hasn't charged me and they haven't indicated they intend to so I'll maybe get what I can from them before they mention cash haha!
> 
> That's cool, I've thought in schools in scotland who deliver a general social studies course until 3rd year of secondary so I don't mind that. Im pretty flexible and don't mind teaching anything to get a foot in the door! Good advice... Thanks!
> 
> ...


I am based over in Tauranga in the Bay of Plenty. I LOVE it here, although will give a stark warning...jobs are like rocking horse poo!!! You would struggle to walk into a job.

Schools and kids...kids are far more direct here than in the UK. They have no such reservations about asking questions about you, your family etc, and it REALLY helps if you are open and honest when answering ther questions. It does go a long way to establishing relationships with them. However, I find them far more respectful to staff in general, and I work in a supposedly-rough school!! 

As for your teaching...there is soooooooooo much scope for you to develop as a teacher it is unreal. There is a lot more freedom in terms of how and what you teach (there is no National Curriculum that you teach at Y9 and Y10), so teaching is far less content-based than in the UK. This means that, while not necessarily as far in terms of content knowledge for the same age, students are far better problem-solvers and more rounded individuals...the focus is on teaching the individual, NOT on delivering a list of items. Although I have taught around the world for the last 8 years, it is only now that I feel I am really developing and finding my niche as a teacher!

Go for it, but expect a swift learning curve and need for adaptation. And there WILL be times when you go "I can't do this here"!!! But it suddenly clicks and makes you feel good...I actually LOVE coming to work!!!


----------



## brenny48 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks again! Great help!

One last question I promise! 

Did you apply for visa and pay for your documents to be checked without an offer of employment first? I'm still a bit unsure about the order things have to happen! 

Don't want to pay 400 odd quid to get those things sorted without any promise of a job etc. 

Maybe I'm being stupid here? It's all very new to me haha!

Brendan


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

brenny48 said:


> Thanks again! Great help!
> 
> One last question I promise!
> 
> ...


SOOOOOOOOOO get that done before applying for jobs. You will find that the whole process takes a long time (about 12 weeks all in max) so this can really put you out of the running for jobs. We got the residency sorted before coming out here or even starting job hunting.

The other thing to remember is that, if you are NOT already in NZ, or already have residency, then most schools won't touch you. Jobs don't start like in the UK (Xmas, Easter or September)...they can start at any time, so you really need to be here if you want an interview. You may have to prepare yourself for taking the risk and just hopping over here! I established communication with a few schools over here before coming out, and all the principals said the same thing; "until you're here we won't touch you". So I came here with no job and just worked to get one. BEST thing I ever did!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Come over on a working holiday visa and get a feel for the place would be my suggestion


----------



## brenny48 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks folks!

I do have an offer of a job (not teaching) to tide me over until I find relief work so I might just do that! (family friend runs a wee business in queenstown) 

It's just quitting my job here that's proving the most nerve racking thing! The job situation is dire I'm Scotland and I feel bad giving mine up... But then again, I may not get another chance to do this while I'm young and single so I feel I gotta! 

Cheers

Brendan


----------

